# Direct Screen Capture



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Is there anything I can do to get a very good quality screen capture directly off of my HD TiVo? I'd really rather not have to spend the time to transfer the program to my computer and screen capture from there. I'd also like to be able to take snapshots of things like my Season Pass list, wish lists, etc.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

For season pass lists and settings, you could use a capture card us USB capture/tuner on your PC. I have an old BT878 card I use t owatch TV on my computer, and it has a snapshot feature.

Or else you can jsut set your digital camera up to snap your TV set.


----------

